# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  psl

## Octaneforce

Anyone used purity source labs lately? They have always been my go-to but i suddenly havent seen them on another board i use.

----------

